# Philosophical Question...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Question: Why did the chicken log on to the internet?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Answer: To get to the other site.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you doing? I totally expected to see the two babies working on the computer.

Experiment time, put a pic up of one of them on the monitor and see if the other recognizes it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Good idea!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was just thinking about what would they do with a video of the other?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Currently, they are very codependent on each other.


----------

